# Testing $35 Lews Rod & caught some big ones - Video



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

I got this Lew Hank Parker Speed Stick from Walmart a few months ago, it's 6'10" Medium/Fast Action, it's not even listed on the Lews website. It says it's for crankbaits, topwaters & spinnerbaits, but the tip seems more like a extra fast and I had some problems with smallmouth shaking out the treble hooks on the whopper plopper. I wanted to try it on some soft plastics and ended up catching some big ones, one that was only a few ounces off of my PB on a plastic craw. It seems to be a way better single hook rod than a treble hook rod. It's super light and says it is IM8 for just $35. I just don't understand how it said it was for cranking when the tip has less flex than my Shimano SLX Extra Fast rod. I did end up breaking the tip somehow and had to order a replacement kit. I'm not sure how it happened, it wasn't during fishing, I think I may of made a mistake and not used the hook keeper and had a lipless crank tied on in the back of my truck and the hooks got caught in my truck bed. If not for that, which may of been my fault, it seemed like a good single hook rod for cheap. Do all of Lews fast action rods have that much stiffness in the tip? Below is the video I shot.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

"You get what you pay for" is a lie, unless you ask the fool who overpays. --Tim


----------

